# Tren vs my GF (not AAS related topic)



## andy (Feb 12, 2020)

So was trying to play the honest policy cause I believe it's always the best way.
I told my gf i plan on using tren A 0.5ml week (yes- just .5 a week- converts to 0.5mg/w) for this prep, she freaked out, started to read a lot's of stuff, went down to even crying and mad af this morning.

Also discovered (but that's not related to this topic) she was spying on my IG chatting with people (my chat with a female client who comes to my shop often times, friendly-not flirty chat but she saw it different of course... ) and while ago we had a story with her spying my whatsup chat also... dunno what to think now.

I do love that girl, but I'm so confused right now.
I'de appreciate your input or share with the ideas of what to do?


----------



## andy (Feb 12, 2020)

just have to notice that using test P 300 - 400 a week is fine for her , but not Tren :/


----------



## Trump (Feb 12, 2020)

If you have a pet rabbit take it too a safe place


----------



## German89 (Feb 12, 2020)

I can't type much because my hands are bad right now.  But....

"spying"?  You gave her your password because...? and now she is, "SPYING".  You left that boundary open and now you're upset because, for whatever reason she's insecure/trust issues and now, shes going through your phone - we are missing some information here.  Do you get to go through her phone?


----------



## andy (Feb 12, 2020)

German89 said:


> I can't type much because my hands are bad right now.  But....
> 
> "spying"?  You gave her your password because...? and now she is, "SPYING".  You left that boundary open and now you're upset because, for whatever reason she's insecure/trust issues and now, shes going through your phone - we are missing some information here.  Do you get to go through her phone?




Where did I typed that I gave her my password? ... And my phone is always with me, so I wouldn't know from what device and how she would got into my acc. 
And no - I would not get in other people phones, especially  my GF's phone.


----------



## German89 (Feb 12, 2020)

andy said:


> Where did I typed that I gave her my password? ... And my phone is always with me, so I wouldn't know from what device and how she would got into my acc.
> And no - I would not get in other people phones, especially  my GF's phone.



How can she see your emails/chats without a password?


----------



## andy (Feb 12, 2020)

German89 said:


> How can she see your emails/chats without a password?



if only I would know


----------



## Trump (Feb 12, 2020)

If you have an apple and you have ever logged onto an ipad that is hers that was connected to her phone its possible they all linked. I used my wifes ipad logged on and we started getting each others messages on whats app and imessage


----------



## andy (Feb 12, 2020)

Trump said:


> If you have an apple and you have ever logged onto an ipad that is hers that was connected to her phone its possible they all linked. I used my wifes ipad logged on and we started getting each others messages on whats app and imessage



using android all my life(nothing against apple lol)  and also changing my passwords alteast once a month for safety reasons.


----------



## Trump (Feb 12, 2020)

Your girlfriend seems to be an international hacker/spy. I think your days are numbered, good luck though


----------



## andy (Feb 12, 2020)

strange. I mean Im not even sure she's not reading this LOL


----------



## German89 (Feb 12, 2020)

lol.. 

it goes for android too... everything is connected. 

You just make sure you log out.  

What is her opinion on the tren? why is she against it? how long have you two been together?

And, why did the topic of tren, come up?


----------



## Jin (Feb 12, 2020)

I can say this for certain:


No tren for your girlfriend. She’s already unstable


----------



## andy (Feb 12, 2020)

2 half years together.

she doesn't have an opinion, so she starts to read online and ofcourse, steroids are bad and gonna kill u, that's what the social media also tells us right.

the topic about tren came up cause i wanted to be honest.
The same way I came clear about prepping on test last year I've decided that if I be honest on tren it would be also fine but I guess was wrong.


----------



## Trump (Feb 12, 2020)

Point her towards Tony Huge in youtube by time he finishes telling her how healthy a gram of tren and a gram of dnp are she be injecting you herself 



andy said:


> 2 half years together.
> 
> she doesn't have an opinion, so she starts to read online and ofcourse, steroids are bad and gonna kill u, that's what the social media also tells us right.
> 
> ...


----------



## andy (Feb 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> I can say this for certain:
> 
> 
> No tren for your girlfriend. She’s already unstable




if shes reading this, you are in trouble LOL


----------



## Jin (Feb 12, 2020)

andy said:


> if shes reading this, you are in trouble LOL



No. 


YOU are in trouble!!!!


----------



## andy (Feb 12, 2020)

i better start packing my bags then


----------



## German89 (Feb 12, 2020)

andy said:


> i better start packing my bags then



You mean. She should be packing her bags? 

Lmao. Pitter patter!


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2020)

Remind her of all the extra sex she'll be getting when you're on tren. :32 (20):


----------



## Trump (Feb 12, 2020)

Once your on tren you will be wanting the fuk  everything anyway better being single. My advise is dump her and sign up to tinder now


----------



## German89 (Feb 12, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Remind her of all the extra sex she'll be getting when you're on tren. :32 (20):



Lmfao.. yall just **** like crazy for 4 weeks.. then your drive crashes... dont act like it's some amazing hormone


----------



## Trump (Feb 12, 2020)

there is the answer right there dump her for 4 week. Then ask her back, you also miss having to buy her anything for Valentine’s Day too



German89 said:


> Lmfao.. yall just **** like crazy for 4 weeks.. then your drive crashes... dont act like it's some amazing hormone


----------



## andy (Feb 12, 2020)

Trump said:


> there is the answer right there dump her for 4 week. Then ask her back, you also miss having to buy her anything for Valentine’s Day too



we skipped last years valentines already


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 12, 2020)

My wife used to be that way. Google everything I said and then freak out. Now she doesn't care. Your old lady will probably get over it. 

As for the spying, thatll likely never stop. My wife goes to great lengths to know what I'm doing at all times. She's fairly good at it.


----------



## German89 (Feb 12, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> My wife used to be that way. Google everything I said and then freak out. Now she doesn't care. Your old lady will probably get over it.
> 
> As for the spying, thatll likely never stop. My wife goes to great lengths to know what I'm doing at all times. She's fairly good at it.



We are great private investigator


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 12, 2020)

.............


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 12, 2020)

andy said:


> we skipped last years valentines already



That was who's idea???...............Rule#1 ..In any relationship the girl might skip Vday, but the man can never......Major Red Flag


----------



## German89 (Feb 12, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> That was who's idea???...............Rule#1 ..In any relationship the girl might skip Vday, but the man can never......Major Red Flag



What!?

Hate this bullshit holiday.. 

March 14th. Put it in youe calendar


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 12, 2020)

Sounds complicated, with my experience jealousy with a partner is not good. Leads to irrational behavior that may continue to get worse as the relationship goes on. And add to that trust issues on her part. Sounds to me like you may want to address that with her.

Best of luck Andy women are interesting creatures, hope you get things worked out!!!


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 12, 2020)

Too eaches own but It has been my experience,that the backlash can be rather harsh.............It's right up there with saying you're sorry,and you did nothing wrong..!!


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 12, 2020)

She's a little insecure, that's all. What may have happened to her in her life before you plays a part in this.
If she's snooping and worried it means she cares. It's when she doesn't give a fuk is when you need to evaluate.


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 12, 2020)

German89 said:


> What!?
> 
> Hate this bullshit holiday..
> 
> March 14th. Put it in youe calendar


----------



## German89 (Feb 12, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


>



It's actually March 14th


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm confused now...................you mean I don't get a BJ on the 14th of Feb.


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 12, 2020)

German89 said:


> It's actually March 14th



You have that date locked in huh


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 12, 2020)

I had significant others who were nosy and those who had their own lives (meaning they did not check my phone social media or email accounts) ... the later is far better ... just remember you made your choice of gf/wife ... dont be all surprised when she followed her nature ..  this behavior will not change ... prepare for endless explanations and defending yourself ... also decide if she's worth it ... only you can determine that answer ... also take responsibility for your actions ..  you've chosen this lifestyle and to have gf know about it ...


----------



## German89 (Feb 12, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> You have that date locked in huh


Lmfao. It's a fun underrated holiday.

Unlike feb 14th. It's a commercialized holiday. That suck consumers in. It's pure bullshet


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 12, 2020)

I have only two things to say. First is that trust is the foundation of a relationship and if she's spying on you it isn't there.  

Second, if you are in a relationship, why are you chatting with a female who is not your partner?  Whether or not your intentions are honorable doesn't matter.  At the very least why leave yourself vulnerable? Perception is reality.  

The tren isn't the issue.  Use it if you want to, or not.  If she has an issue she can chose to leave, or not.  She's a girlfriend, not a wife.  You can find another.  But in the real issues you both have some work to do, or not.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 12, 2020)

Do you really change aggression and anger wise..??


----------



## ripper (Feb 12, 2020)

Eject.  She sound like way more trouble than she's worth.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 12, 2020)

I had the same issue because people make trend seem to scary.... When in reality it a not that bad... (For me at least)


----------



## Viduus (Feb 13, 2020)

Dump and run!

(It’s hard to run when you have to go back to take a dump)


----------



## Raider (Feb 13, 2020)

Well Andy, I’d say just keep trying to to calm her nerves. You know your girl better then us. Hopefully she’s just going through an insecure phase. Bet everyone on the board have had at little crazy phase, whether we admit it or not. As far as the Tren, I’d say you don’t have to tell her EVERYTHING, lol! Sometimes there are things are partners just don’t get and they are happier being in the dark. Hopefully she didn’t just read that, lol! All the best!


----------



## Boytoy (Feb 13, 2020)

andy said:


> So was trying to play the honest policy cause I believe it's always the best way.



Honestly is never the best way.  They say that shit just to get you jammed up


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 14, 2020)

andy said:


> So was trying to play the honest policy cause I believe it's always the best way.
> I told my gf i plan on using tren A 0.5ml week (yes- just .5 a week- converts to 0.5mg/w) for this prep, she freaked out, started to read a lot's of stuff, went down to even crying and mad af this morning.
> 
> Also discovered (but that's not related to this topic) she was spying on my IG chatting with people (my chat with a female client who comes to my shop often times, friendly-not flirty chat but she saw it different of course... ) and while ago we had a story with her spying my whatsup chat also... dunno what to think now.
> ...



I'm a firm believer from experience,
Honesty policy NEVER works out,
Some things are better left unsaid!


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 14, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> I have only two things to say. First is that trust is the foundation of a relationship and if she's spying on you it isn't there.
> 
> Second, if you are in a relationship, why are you chatting with a female who is not your partner?  Whether or not your intentions are honorable doesn't matter.  At the very least why leave yourself vulnerable? Perception is reality.
> 
> The tren isn't the issue.  Use it if you want to, or not.  If she has an issue she can chose to leave, or not.  She's a girlfriend, not a wife.  You can find another.  But in the real issues you both have some work to do, or not.



bricks always dropping that knowledge.
also, wtf is .5ml of tren even gonna do???


----------



## CJ (Feb 14, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> also, wtf is .5ml of tren even gonna do???



You just crushed my hopes and dreams Gibs. :32 (7):


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> I have only two things to say. First is that trust is the foundation of a relationship and if she's spying on you it isn't there.
> 
> Second, if you are in a relationship, why are you chatting with a female who is not your partner?  Whether or not your intentions are honorable doesn't matter.  At the very least why leave yourself vulnerable? Perception is reality.
> 
> The tren isn't the issue.  Use it if you want to, or not.  If she has an issue she can chose to leave, or not.  She's a girlfriend, not a wife.  You can find another.  But in the real issues you both have some work to do, or not.



Thank you!


----------



## CanadianBro (Feb 15, 2020)

andy said:


> just have to notice that using test P 300 - 400 a week is fine for her , but not Tren :/



I mean you could just send it without her knowing if it’s going to hurt your relationship. Just watch out for the obvious mental sides and try to keep yourself in check. Otherwise you may be SOL if she’s really that against it. I’d figure she’d come around if she’s already fine with you taking test though. Best of luck brother.


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 15, 2020)

Tell her its "Tren Lite"


----------



## Cslogger515 (Feb 15, 2020)

I figured out in my experience it's alot easier keeping it quiet in relationships. I've tried the honest thing and it turned into anything I did was blamed on aas. If you break up they start saying it's cause your use to make you look bad but I usually find the crazy ones with worse problems like meth. Strippers get me every time. If your married than it's different. Should be honest than.


----------



## Biggin (Feb 15, 2020)

Women can hit “detective” mode real quick and can find skeletons buried deep in the closet from years ago if they want to.


----------



## CJ (Feb 15, 2020)

Biggin said:


> Women can hit “detective” mode real quick and can find skeletons buried deep in the closet from years ago if they want to.



And they could very well be making the old shit up!

Her: "remember that time way back, when you did blah blah blah blah blah?"

Me: "I barely fukkin remember yesterday."


----------



## chicago311 (Feb 21, 2020)

biggin  bro you hit it right on the nose... 





Biggin said:


> Women can hit “detective” mode real quick and can find skeletons buried deep in the closet from years ago if they want to.


----------



## coastalliving (Feb 21, 2020)

I was with someone who used to watch me do my injections to make sure I was doing doses she was comfortable with. In that case, you have to put the Tren into the Prop bottle or with the Prop label on the Tren Bottle, because your girl doesn't have any problem with you doing Test Prop. I know that's silly, but I had to do it once.


----------



## German89 (Feb 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> And they could very well be making the old shit up!
> 
> Her: "remember that time way back, when you did blah blah blah blah blah?"
> 
> Me: "I barely fukkin remember yesterday."


We all have that friend that can dig dirt up on you.... You have my word.

It's actually rather easy to find information about someone.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 21, 2020)

White lies are the grease on the gears of any relationship. Being honest all the time is exhausting.

Tren label off. Test label on.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 22, 2020)

andy said:


> if only I would know



Maybe she put your finger on your fingerprint reader when you were sleeping.


----------



## CJ (Feb 22, 2020)

JAXNY said:


> Maybe she put your finger on your fingerprint reader when you were sleeping.



That's some James Bond shit!!!


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 22, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> That's some James Bond shit!!!



Actually, Jane Bond


----------

